
Nairobi to Mombasa high-speed railway opens - Mz
http://www.cnn.com/2017/05/31/africa/kenya-nairobi-railway/
======
zealsham
it feels great seeing this coming from africa. meanwhile the U.S rails keeps
getting slower and slower.

